# infondere speranza



## Lorena1970

Buongiorno a tutti,
nel forum Italiano-Inglese si stava dibattendo un tema che è più appropriato affrontare qui.
*Uso del verbo "Infondere"*
Quale è secondo voi la versione corretta:

1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno
2) Infondere speranza _*in*_ qualcuno

E ancora:
E' corretto interpretare il verbo in due modi diversi, ovvero
1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno = incoraggiare qualcuno, sostenere moralmente qualcuno, rafforzare le speranze di qualcuno
2) Infondere speranza_* in*_ qualcuno = riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno, sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto, ovvero sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno.

E ancora:
_Infondere speranza nei propri sogni, Infondere speranza nel destino, Infondere speranza nella buona sorte_, etc.etc. sono frasi corrette? E' corretto l'uso di questo verbo in questi contesti?

Grazie


----------



## federicoft

Ribadisco quel che ho scritto altrove: _infondere speranza a_ _qualcuno_ e _infondere speranza in qualcuno _sono entrambi ammissibili, ed entrambi significano "suscitare" o "destare" in qualcuno la speranza, quindi "incoraggiarlo".
Da _in+fundere_, versare in, versare dentro.

_Infondere speranza in qualcuno _*non* significa invece "riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno", "sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto". Quello semmai è "riporre speranza in qualcuno".

Questo è peraltro quel che dicono tutti i dizionari, dove di questo presunto secondo significato non c'è traccia:

De Mauro 
Sabatini-Coletti
Hoepli
Treccani

Saluti.


----------



## Lorena1970

"Vorrei inoltre aggiungere di non azzardare conclusioni e *infondere esagerate aspettative dietro i Social Network*." (qui)

Questo lo consideri un'errore...? ( a parte l'uso di "dietro" che può essere sostituito con "nei", e quindi si torna ai miei esempi")

Infondere aspettative dietro (nei) Social Networks = aspettarsi molto dai Social Networks.
Semplificando "aspettative" può considerarsi simile a "speranze". 
O no...?


----------



## federicoft

Per me è un uso improprio.
Un altro verbo che probabilmente contribuisce a confondere le idee è _profondere_, che sospetto sia quello che volesse dire l'intervistata.


----------



## Lorena1970

Mi spiace, ma è un uso proprio, probabilmente raro e raffinato ( o in disuso per troppa semplificazione della lingua...?), ma proprio. 

Comunque se vuoi approfondire ti suggerisco di consultare (se ancora non l'hai fatto) il Salvatore Battaglia, dove troverai risposta ai tuoi dubbi.
_I dizionari storici descrivono il lessico dell'italiano includendo anche le parole uscite dall'uso. Il rappresentante principale di questa categoria è il Grande dizionario della lingua italiana impostato a cura di Salvatore Battaglia[5] e noto in sigla come GDLI._ (wikipedia)


----------



## federicoft

Lorena1970 said:


> Mi spiace, ma è un uso proprio, probabilmente raro e raffinato ( o in disuso per troppa semplificazione della lingua...?), ma proprio.



Solitamente stabilire se l'uso di un verbo è proprio o meno non è questione di opinioni personali: se nessuno dei dizionari lo attesta, non è proprio.

Non ho sotto mano il Battaglia. In mancanza, quattro dei maggiori dizionari italiani, cui aggiungo il Devoto Oli e il Garzanti, mi bastano per farmi un'opinione.


----------



## Lorena1970

federicoft said:


> Solitamente stabilire se l'uso di un verbo è proprio o meno non è questione di opinioni personali: se nessuno dei dizionari lo attesta, non è proprio.
> 
> Non ho sotto mano il Battaglia. In mancanza, quattro dei maggiori dizionari italiani, cui aggiungo il Devoto Oli e il Garzanti, mi bastano per farmi un'opinione.



Non ho espresso un'opinione personale, ho verificato. E mi spiace se nessuno degli altri dizionari lo attesta. L'unico che raccoglie TUTTE le possibilità è il Battaglia, come mi pare tu sappia visto che lo conosci.
Comunque piuttosto che polemizzare con me, che ha una utilità relativa, se davvero ti interessa approfondire puoi rivolgere la domanda all'Accademia della Crusca, dal loro sito.


----------



## marco.cur

Riporto la definizione del Petrocchi: "Novo dizionario scolastico della lingua italiana" - 1914

inf=òndere: , tr. [da in e ...].
Far nascere in altri. infondere amore, speranza, pietà

Nella parte inferiore, che riporta la lingua fuori uso:

inf=òndere:, tr.. Mettere qualcosa dentro un liquore perché ne attragga le qualità. || Allargare, Inaffiare. || Entrare. || Bagnare, Spruzzare .


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie del tuo contributo...non so che dirti, l'interpretazione del Battaglia comprende ANCHE la mia interpretazione.
E' mia premura dire che non c'è alcuno spirito di polemica nel mio approfondimento, ma puro amore per la lingua e le sue ...complicazioni.
Vi è mai capitato di studiare lo stesso argomento su due testi diversi (soprattutto di carattere filosofico/letterario/linguistico) e trovare interpretazioni TOTALMENTE contrastanti...? A me sì, e credo a tutti. Ecco, il Battaglia è per me l'unico dizionario attendibile. E' solo il mio punto di vista, appurato su fonti che io ( ma non solo io) reputo attendibili.


----------



## marco.cur

Puoi riportare la definizione del Battaglia?


> Infondere aspettative dietro (nei) Social Networks = aspettarsi molto dai Social Networks.


Far nascere/suscitare/alimentare esagerate aspettative nei Social Networks, quindi il significato è sempre quello.
"Aspettarsi molto" semmai potrebbe essere il significato di "infondere aspettative" (ammesso che lo sia), non di infondere.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nemmeno a me risulta l'accezione proposta da Lorena, ma non possiedo il Battaglia e a questo punto sono curiosa 

Mi unisco alla richiesta di Marco.cur, qui sopra. Questa suspense mi sta uccidendo! 

Lorena, _infondiamo in te le nostre speranze di chiarimento_ (hmmmm, no no, non mi suona proprio... )


----------



## Montesacro

marco.cur said:


> Riporto la definizione del Petrocchi: "Novo dizionario scolastico della lingua italiana" - 1914
> 
> inf=òndere: , tr. [da in e ...].
> Far nascere in altri. infondere amore, speranza, pietà
> 
> Nella parte inferiore, che riporta la lingua fuori uso:
> 
> inf=òndere:, tr.. Mettere qualcosa dentro un liquore perché ne attragga le qualità. || Allargare, Inaffiare. || Entrare. || Bagnare, Spruzzare .


 
Immagino che nel Petrocchi (come in qualsiasi altro dizionario) vi sia l'entrata _inf__óndere_, e non _infòndere_.

P.S. Mi associo alla richiesta di marco.cur e stella_maris: Lorè, riporta la definizione del Battaglia! (per favore)


----------



## rawbee

Sono curiosa anch'io, anche se credo che la verità emerga sempre da un confronto tra fonti attendibili, e non affidandosi a un'unica fonte, per quanto valida.


----------



## Lorena1970

Non voglio sembrarvi sdegnosa, affatto, ma...potete consultarlo anche voi, no...? Bisogna andare in biblioteca o rivolgersi a un docente di linguistica, poiché sono... 20 volumi!!!
Comunque se mi sarà possibile prometto lo farò.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Be', per completezza della discussione qui sarebbe bene che qualcuno riportasse le esatte parole del Battaglia in merito a questa interessante diatriba (anzi, _battaglia_! )
Se non altro perché i nostri amici stranieri che leggeranno questa discussione rimarrebbero altrimenti con il dubbio... e senza necessariamente poter accedere al volume in questione.

Rimarrebbe comunque un'unica fonte che lo attesta, per quanto autorevole, mentre tutte le altre fonti qui citate (della cui autorevolezza francamente non mi sento di dubitare) non riportano questo significato.


----------



## federicoft

L'onere della prova spetta all'assertore.
Qui sono state fornite le definizioni di vari dizionari che permettono a chiunque di farsi un'opinione inequivocabile sull'argomento. Se poi qualcuno ha a disposizione fonti che offrono un punto di vista diverso, sia egli a produrle.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Tanto per aggiungere un'ulteriore fonte, in rete ho trovato anche il 
*Vocabolario della lingua italiana‎*

di Accademia della Crusca, Giuseppe Manuzzi, *1863*

La pagina contenente "infondere" è consultabile qui, e nemmeno questo dizionario riporta tra i significati quello proposto da Lorena.


----------



## Lorena1970

A me sembra che si sia generata una discussione della quale si è perso il senso. Se rileggete la mia domanda, i punti sottoposti all'attenzione erano vari, ed era così formulata per generare uno spettro di risposte il più ampio possibile.
La questione, come ho cercato di spiegare (temo senza riuscirci), non riguarda IL SIGNIFICATO NUDO E CRUDO del verbo, né la CORRETTEZZA NUDA E CRUDA di uno o dell'altro significato, quanto piuttosto L'INTERPRETAZIONE del verbo in alcuni contesti, che non escludono il suo diverso significato in altri contesti, ma semplicemente possono confondere le idee a chi lo ritiene una verbo dall'uso certo e univoco.
Premesso che posterò quanto prima le pagine del SB, aggiungo qui di seguito un esempio (ma ce ne sono altri) in cui il verbo è utilizzato nel significato che io difendo, sperando di aumentare la chiarezza piuttosto che la confusione....

"_Al grido di Bisogna moralizzare il capitale finanziario! I manager verranno  puniti! si pretende di tranquillizzare l’opinione pubblica ed *infondere fiducia nell’oculato maneggio della cosa pubblica* da parte di chi detiene, democraticamente, il potere._" ( qui )
In questo caso, secondo voi, "infondere fiducia nel maneggio della cosa pubblica" significa "comunicare fiducia al maneggio della cosa pubblica/ incrementare la fiducia propria del maneggio della cosa pubblica in sé/ rafforzare la fiducia propria del maneggio della cosa pubblica in sé" 
oppure 
"riporre fiducia nel maneggio della cosa pubblica (affinché esso sia effettuato secondo principi corretti)/ auspicarsi che il maneggio della cosa pubblica venga effettuato etc./sperare che il maneggio....etc.

Ciò che ho sempre sostenuto è che, caso per caso, si può usare sia "a" che "in", ma ci sono casi in cui NON si può usare "a" e si deve, volendo esprimere certi significati, usare "in".
Posso dire "infondo fiducia (speranza) NELLA giustizia" ma NON "infondo fiducia (speranza) ALLA giustizia".
Ulteriori approfondimenti in tempi brevi, spero, benché la mia opinione sia che sviscerare ulteriormente questo tema all'interno del forum esuli dalle finalità del forum stesso.


----------



## simenon

Secondo me, c'è un equivoco nella vostra discussione. L'equivoco nasce dalla confusione tra la preposizone che dipende da "infondere" e quella che dipende da "fiducia". Quando dico "infondere fiducia in qualcuno" con la preposizione "in" dipendente dal verbo "infondere, la frase avrà un significato ovvero "aumentare la sua fiducia (non si sa verso che cosa). Se invece dico "infondere fiducia in qualcuno o qualcosa" con la preposizione "in" dipendente da "fiducia", significherà suscitare (non si sa in chi) la fiducia verso qualcosa. Come quando si dice "ho fiducia nella giustizia", "ho fiducia in te". 
Quindi è naturale che posso dire: infondo fiducia (speranza) NELLA giustizia" ma NON "infondo fiducia (speranza) ALLA giustizia" perché in questo caso la preposizione dipende da fiducia e si dice "avere fiducia _nella_ giustizia", e non "avere fiducia _alla_ giustizia".

Per esempio prendiamo la frase citata da qualcuno:
Vorrei inoltre aggiungere di non azzardare conclusioni e *infondere esagerate aspettative dietro i Social Network*
In questo caso il senso mi sembra essere: non voglio infondere (nella gente) troppe aspettative riguardo ai social network. 

E anche nell'altro caso:
_Si pretende di tranquillizzare l’opinione pubblica ed *infondere fiducia nell’oculato maneggio della cosa pubblica* da parte di chi detiene, democraticamente, il potere._" 
Cioè: infondere (nell'opinione pubblica) fiducia nell'oculato maneggio.

In entrambi i casi la preposizione ("dietro" nel primo caso e "nei" nel secondo caso) non dipende da "infondere" ma da "aspettative" e "fiducia".

Almeno questa è la mia impressione.

Quindi quanto alle domande iniziali è direi che


1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno sì
2) Infondere speranza _*in*_ qualcuno sì

E ancora:
E' corretto interpretare il verbo in due modi diversi, ovvero
1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno = incoraggiare qualcuno, sostenere moralmente qualcuno, rafforzare le speranze di qualcuno sì, ma il senso è lo stesso anche con "in" al posto di "a"
2) Infondere speranza_* in*_ qualcuno = riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno, sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto, ovvero sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno. No, questo significato per me non è corretto. Volendo si potrebbe dire (ma con un significato leggermente diverso) se riferito a un altro, ma non a me stesso. Cioè per esempio si potrebbe "infondere in un altro speranza nel futuro" ma in me stesso sarebbe strano e soprattutto non andrebbe sottointeso.

E ancora:
_Infondere speranza nei propri sogni, Infondere speranza nel destino, Infondere speranza nella buona sorte_, etc.etc. sono frasi corrette? E' corretto l'uso di questo verbo in questi contesti?
Come prima bisognerebbe dire pure in chi le si infonde queste speranze nel destino, nei sogni ecc. Altrimenti la frase risulta scorrette o almeno di difficilissima comprensione. Es. "infondere in te speranza nel destino".


----------



## Lorena1970

simenon said:


> Quindi quanto alle domande iniziali è direi che
> 
> 
> 1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno sìconcordo
> 2) Infondere speranza _*in*_ qualcuno sìconcordo
> 
> E ancora:
> E' corretto interpretare il verbo in due modi diversi, ovvero
> 1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno = incoraggiare qualcuno, sostenere moralmente qualcuno, rafforzare le speranze di qualcuno sì, ma il senso è lo stesso anche con "in" al posto di "a" E' su questo che non mi trovo d'accordo: a volte il significato può essere lo stesso, ed altre non solo è diverso ma non esprime correttamente il senso della frase, e di conseguenza è scorretto in QUEL CONTESTO (come da mio ultimo post)
> 2) Infondere speranza_* in*_ qualcuno = riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno, sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto, ovvero sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno. No, questo significato per me non è corretto. Volendo si potrebbe dire (ma con un significato leggermente diverso) se riferito a un altro, ma non a me stesso. Cioè per esempio si potrebbe "infondere in un altro speranza nel futuro" ma in me stesso sarebbe strano e soprattutto non andrebbe sottointeso.
> Non mi pare di aver riferito la frase a "me stesso", tant'è che ho scritto "in qualcuno", non in me stesso. La differenza che io sottolineo comporta anche la variazione del complemento.La tua frase è ovviamente corretta, ma secondi me diversa da  "Infondere speranza in qualcuno/qualcosa PER un futuro migliore"/ "Infondere speranza nelle istituzioni PER lo sviluppo di una società democratica"/ "Infondo tutte le mie speranze nel mio amico PER il buon esito del mio progetto" . Nella tua frase "infondere in un altro speranza nel futuro" qualcuno "infonde la speranza nel futuro in qualcun altro". Nei miei esempi qualcuno infonde speranza in qualcun altro/qualcosa PER (ovvero al fine di, con lo scopo di) l'accadere si qualcosa. In questo caso il qualcun altro/qualcosa diviene un MEZZO per lo svolgimento/accadimento di altro
> 
> E ancora:
> _Infondere speranza nei propri sogni, Infondere speranza nel destino, Infondere speranza nella buona sorte_, etc.etc. sono frasi corrette? E' corretto l'uso di questo verbo in questi contesti?
> Come prima bisognerebbe dire pure in chi le si infonde queste speranze nel destino, nei sogni ecc. Altrimenti la frase risulta scorrette o almeno di difficilissima comprensione.Es. "infondere in te speranza nel destino". Tra scorretta e di difficilissima comprensione c'è differenza. Non ho mai sostenuto che l'interpretazione in certi contesti fosse semplice.  Le frasi citate sono frasi compiute. Non hanno altro significato se non quello espresso:
> 1) Infondo (tu infondi, egli, noi etc.) speranza nei miei (tuoi etc. con appropriato possessivo) sogni
> 2)Infondo (tu infondi etc.) speranza nel destino
> 3)Infondo (tu infondi etc.) speranza nella buona sorte. E' più comprensibile così...?


Nessuna vena polemica nelle mie risposte, ma ormai come qualcuno giustamente ha detto non posso sottrarmi agli approfondimenti, né è mia intenzione farlo.
Credo che le complicazioni nascano anche dal vario significato di "versare in" che è tra i sinonimi di "infondere".
A questo punto l'unico "giudice" FORSE attendibile è questo benedetto SB, che mi riprometto di citare appena possibile.


----------



## simenon

Avevo capito quello che dicevi, solo che non sono d'accordo. Naturalmente può darsi che io mi sbagli. Ti rispondo punto per punto per maggiore chiarezza.

Quanto al primo punto
1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno = incoraggiare qualcuno, sostenere moralmente qualcuno, rafforzare le speranze di qualcuno sì, ma il senso è lo stesso anche con "in" al posto di "a" E' su questo che non mi trovo d'accordo: a volte il significato può essere lo stesso, ed altre non solo è diverso ma non esprime correttamente il senso della frase, e di conseguenza è scorretto in QUEL CONTESTO (come da mio ultimo post)
Quando la preposizione "in" non può essere sostituita con "a" come nel tuo esempio [Posso dire "infondo fiducia (speranza) NELLA giustizia" ma NON "infondo fiducia (speranza) ALLA giustizia] è perché la preposizione non dipende dal verbo "infondere" ma da "speranza". E, come ho già detto nel post precedente (ne ho scritti due, forse il primo ti è sfuggito), si dice"avere speranza nella giustizia" ma non "avere speranza alla giustizia".

2) Infondere speranza_* in*_ qualcuno = riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno, sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto, ovvero sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno. No, questo significato per me non è corretto. Volendo si potrebbe dire (ma con un significato leggermente diverso) se riferito a un altro, ma non a me stesso. Cioè per esempio si potrebbe "infondere in un altro speranza nel futuro" ma in me stesso sarebbe strano e soprattutto non andrebbe sottointeso.
Non mi pare di aver riferito la frase a "me stesso", tant'è che ho scritto "in qualcuno", non in me stesso. La differenza che io sottolineo comporta anche la variazione del complemento.La tua frase è ovviamente corretta, ma secondi me diversa da "Infondere speranza in qualcuno/qualcosa PER un futuro migliore"/ "Infondere speranza nelle istituzioni PER lo sviluppo di una società democratica"/ "Infondo tutte le mie speranze nel mio amico PER il buon esito del mio progetto" . Nella tua frase "infondere in un altro speranza nel futuro" qualcuno "infonde la speranza nel futuro in qualcun altro". Nei miei esempi qualcuno infonde speranza in qualcun altro/qualcosa PER (ovvero al fine di, con lo scopo di) l'accadere si qualcosa. In questo caso il qualcun altro/qualcosa diviene un MEZZO per lo svolgimento/accadimento di altro
La vedo anche io la differenza di senso. E quello che cercavo di dire è proprio che secondo me "infondere speranza_* in*_ qualcuno" nel senso di "riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno" è scorretto. 

E ancora:
_Infondere speranza nei propri sogni, Infondere speranza nel destino, Infondere speranza nella buona sorte_, etc.etc. sono frasi corrette? E' corretto l'uso di questo verbo in questi contesti?
Come prima bisognerebbe dire pure in chi le si infonde queste speranze nel destino, nei sogni ecc. Altrimenti la frase risulta scorrette o almeno di difficilissima comprensione.Es. "infondere in te speranza nel destino". Tra scorretta e di difficilissima comprensione c'è differenza. Non ho mai sostenuto che l'interpretazione in certi contesti fosse semplice. Le frasi citate sono frasi compiute. Non hanno altro significato se non quello espresso:
1) Infondo (tu infondi, egli, noi etc.) speranza nei miei (tuoi etc. con appropriato possessivo) sogni
2)Infondo (tu infondi etc.) speranza nel destino
3)Infondo (tu infondi etc.) speranza nella buona sorte. E' più comprensibile così...?
Certo che c'è differenza tra scorretta e difficile. Ma il punto è proprio questo, la frase nell'accezione che tu le dai (quella in cui "infondere" corrisponde pressappoco a "riversare") mi sembra scorretta. Nell'altra accezione (quella in cui si sottointende la persona in cui si infonde speranza nei sogni, nel destino o nella buona sorte) mi sembra corretta ma troppo ermetica. A te comunque interessa la prima accezione, a quanto dici, quindi per me è scorretta. Ma ovviamente è solo il mio parere. Meglio aspettare il battaglia.
A presto.


----------



## Lorena1970

> Quando la preposizione "in" non può essere sostituita con "a" come nel tuo esempio [Posso dire "infondo fiducia (speranza) NELLA giustizia" ma NON "infondo fiducia (speranza) ALLA giustizia] è perché la preposizione non dipende dal verbo "infondere" ma da "speranza". E, come ho già detto nel post precedente (ne ho scritti due, forse il primo ti è sfuggito), si dice"avere speranza nella giustizia" ma non "avere speranza alla giustizia".



Guarda che mi pare che su questo siamo d'accordo, ho fatto esempi in merito in post precedenti. Forse ci siamo "attorcigliati"..!
Comunque grazie per la pacata e argomentata risposta.
(Continua)


----------



## marco.cur

> "Al grido di Bisogna moralizzare il capitale finanziario! I manager verranno puniti! si pretende di tranquillizzare l’opinione pubblica ed infondere fiducia nell’oculato maneggio della cosa pubblica da parte di chi detiene, democraticamente, il potere."


 ... e trasmettere/far nascere fiducia ...

Cioè, chi detiene, democraticamente, il potere, vuole stimolare/incoraggiare l'opinione pubblica ad avere fiducia nell'oculato maneggio della cosa pubblica.

Chi infonde? Chi detiene, democraticamente, il potere.
A chi si vuole infondere fiducia nell'oculato ...? All'opinione pubblica.

Infondo fiducia a te = Ti trasmetto fiducia
Infondo fiducia in te (all'opinione pubblica, a qualcuno). = Comunico all'o.p. di aver fiducia in te.


----------



## rawbee

Io direi che se OTTO fonti non prevedono il significato di infondere che sostiene Lorena, non aspetto neanche il responso del Battaglia. 
Quel significato il verbo non ce l'ha. Con o senza il consenso del Battaglia.

Per quel che riguarda l'uso della preposizione, che era l'argomento iniziale del thread, mi sembra che ne sappiamo quanto prima, perchè le poche fonti che si preoccupano di specificare quale preposizione regge questo verbo sono discordanti.
A me verrebbe da andare a recuperare il significato etimologico, che è "versare dentro", e che richiederebbe l'uso di "in", ma come procedimento non sembra molto scientifico neanche a me


----------



## marco.cur

Forse ho capito su cosa si basa l'asserzione di Lorena.



> 2) Infondere speranza in qualcuno = riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno, sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto, ovvero sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno.





> Mi spiace, ma è un uso proprio, probabilmente raro e raffinato


una costruzione del tipo:
"infondere le _proprie_ speranze in qualcuno", 
effettivamente potrebbe essere stata usata in letteratura nel senso di riversare le proprie aspettative su qualcuno, riporre le proprie speranze in qualcuno, col verbo infondere usato in senso strettamente etimologico, fondere dentro; cioè fondere dentro qualcuno le proprie aspettative. In questo caso infondere sarebbe stato usato al posto di riporre per esprimere un maggiore coinvolgimento, un trasferimento completo delle proprie speranze in un'altra persona.

Da un punto di vista strettamente linguistico non farebbe una piega; certamente, se fosse stato usato in questo modo, sarebbe in un contesto letterario molto colto.


----------



## federicoft

marco.cur said:


> Forse ho capito su cosa si basa l'asserzione di Lorena.
> 
> 
> 
> una costruzione del tipo:
> "infondere le _proprie_ speranze in qualcuno",
> effettivamente potrebbe essere stata usata in letteratura nel senso di riversare le proprie aspettative su qualcuno, riporre le proprie speranze in qualcuno, col verbo infondere usato in senso strettamente etimologico, fondere dentro; cioè fondere dentro qualcuno le proprie aspettative. In questo caso infondere sarebbe stato usato al posto di riporre per esprimere un maggiore coinvolgimento, un trasferimento completo delle proprie speranze in un'altra persona.
> 
> Da un punto di vista strettamente linguistico non farebbe una piega; certamente, se fosse stato usato in questo modo, sarebbe in un contesto letterario molto colto.



Non sono d'accordo.
Continua ad essere un uso non corretto (eufemismo). Diresti mai "suscitare le proprie speranze in qualcuno"? O "destare le proprie speranze in qualcuno"?


----------



## marco.cur

federicoft said:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Diresti mai "suscitare le proprie speranze in qualcuno"? O "destare le proprie speranze in qualcuno"?


Certamente no. Ma infondere non significa propriamente nè suscitare nè destare.


----------



## simenon

marco.cur said:


> Da un punto di vista strettamente linguistico non farebbe una piega; certamente, se fosse stato usato in questo modo, sarebbe in un contesto letterario molto colto.


Più che colto direi artificioso e arretrato, in verità. Non sono una fanatica delle innovazioni linguistiche, però anche andare a ripescare una costruzione talmente remota da non essere riportata dalla maggior parte (se non la totalità) dei dizionari italiani mi pare un'esagerazione. Dopo un lungo periodo di disuso anche espressioni che prima erano corrette possono diventare scorrette.


----------



## federicoft

marco.cur said:


> Certamente no. Ma infondere non significa propriamente nè suscitare nè destare.



Al contrario, significa esattamente suscitare, destare, ispirare etc. [un sentimento], come riportato da qualsiasi dizionario.


----------



## effeundici

marco.cur said:


> ... e trasmettere/far nascere fiducia ...
> 
> Cioè, chi detiene, democraticamente, il potere, vuole stimolare/incoraggiare l'opinione pubblica ad avere fiducia nell'oculato maneggio della cosa pubblica.
> 
> Chi infonde? Chi detiene, democraticamente, il potere.
> A chi si vuole infondere fiducia nell'oculato ...? All'opinione pubblica.
> 
> Infondo fiducia a te = Ti trasmetto fiducia
> Infondo fiducia in te (all'opinione pubblica, a qualcuno). = Comunico all'o.p. di aver fiducia in te.


 
Concordo


----------



## Lorena1970

marco.cur said:


> Forse ho capito su cosa si basa l'asserzione di Lorena.
> 
> 
> 
> una costruzione del tipo:
> "infondere le _proprie_ speranze in qualcuno",
> effettivamente potrebbe essere stata usata in letteratura nel senso di riversare le proprie aspettative su qualcuno, riporre le proprie speranze in qualcuno, col verbo infondere usato in senso strettamente etimologico, fondere dentro; cioè fondere dentro qualcuno le proprie aspettative. In questo caso infondere sarebbe stato usato al posto di riporre per esprimere un maggiore coinvolgimento, un trasferimento completo delle proprie speranze in un'altra persona.
> 
> Da un punto di vista strettamente linguistico non farebbe una piega; certamente, se fosse stato usato in questo modo, sarebbe in un contesto letterario molto colto.



Esatto! Non voglio in alcun modo fregiarmi di appartenere ad un simile contesto, ma questa è stata l'osservazione sollevata dal mio consulente (che a tal proposito ha consultato il SB appositamente) nel momento in cui ho posto la questione. "Se di forum, si tratta, deve trattarsi di un forum molto colto poiché la questione che tu poni attiene ad una complessa interpretazione della lingua Italiana". Vi assicuro che per me era una cosa naturale, poi mi sono trovata infangata in una vicenda MOLTO più complessa. Mi scuso se non sono stata in grado di affrontare la situazione in modo appropriato.




> *Originally Posted by simenon *
> Più che colto direi artificioso e arretrato, in verità. Non sono una fanatica delle innovazioni linguistiche, però anche andare a ripescare una costruzione talmente remota da non essere riportata dalla maggior parte (se non la totalità) dei dizionari italiani mi pare un'esagerazione. Dopo un lungo periodo di disuso anche espressioni che prima erano corrette possono diventare scorrette.


Non sono d'accordo, mi dispiace. La lingua Italiana come qualsiasi lingua nel mondo è VIVA, ovvero comprende sia le costruzioni obsolete che lo slang, e tutto concorre alla sua vitalità. Il linguaggio giuridico è corretto quanto quello ingegneristico o musicale, e trovo davvero superficiale dare dei giudizi. Se doveste interpretare Gadda cosa fareste? Direste che usa la lingua in modo inappropriato...? E' solo questione di approfondimento e di versatilità. Se si considera la lingua come o bianco o nero, si elimina il lavoro creativamente fondamentale che Dante ( e potrei dire Sciascia, Gadda, Ginzburg....) o Shakespeare hanno fatto sull'uso della lingua.
Le espressioni possono diventare OBSOLETE, FUORI MODA, NON scorrette. E' diverso.
Paragonando il linguaggio alla moda: oggi proliferano negozi "vintage". Vestiti che per anni sono stati soffocati nei bauli tornano alla ribalta. Perché la lingua invece diventa "scorretta"...???
__________________


----------



## marco.cur

federicoft said:


> Al contrario, significa esattamente suscitare, destare, ispirare etc. [un sentimento], come riportato da qualsiasi dizionario.


Significa anche quello che hai detto, ma non esattamente; non esiste un sinonimo perfetto del verbo infondere, che io sappia.

Infonde gioia nei nostri cuori: si potrebbe anche dire suscita, desta, ispira; ma sarebbe riduttivo; c'è una sfumatura diversa: rende i nostri cuori pieni di gioia, non è un semplice suscitare, destare, ispirare.

Penso che se la gente facesse più attenzione all'etimologia delle parole, forse ne apprezzerebbe di più il significato.


----------



## simenon

Lorena1970 said:


> Non sono d'accordo, mi dispiace. La lingua Italiana come qualsiasi lingua nel mondo è VIVA, ovvero comprende sia le costruzioni obsolete che lo slang, e tutto concorre alla sua vitalità. Il linguaggio giuridico è corretto quanto quello ingegneristico o musicale, e trovo davvero superficiale dare dei giudizi. Se doveste interpretare Gadda cosa fareste? Direste che usa la lingua in modo inappropriato...? E' solo questione di approfondimento e di versatilità. Se si considera la lingua come o bianco o nero, si elimina il lavoro creativamente fondamentale che Dante ( e potrei dire Sciascia, Gadda, Ginzburg....) o Shakespeare hanno fatto sull'uso della lingua.
> Le espressioni possono diventare OBSOLETE, FUORI MODA, NON scorrette. E' diverso.
> Paragonando il linguaggio alla moda: oggi proliferano negozi "vintage". Vestiti che per anni sono stati soffocati nei bauli tornano alla ribalta. Perché la lingua invece diventa "scorretta"...???
> __________________


Ma che c'entra Gadda. Se dovessi interpretare Gadda, non mi metterei a parlare di "correttezza". E' chiaro che si può fare un uso libero e creativo della lingua (sia scrivendo sia parlando), si possono usare formule latine, medievali o inventarne di nuove, si possono creare neologismi, però a quel punto non ha senso discutere della loro correttezza. Se io utilizzassi un neologismo (come hanno fatto tante volte Gadda e Dante) qui sul forum voi direste certo che è scorretto. Lo direste consultando i vocabolari. Poi potreste anche trovarlo bello e originale. Ma dal punto di vista della grammatica normativa sarebbe scorretto, per ora. Poi magari dopo un po' di anni di uso diventerebbe corretto semplicemente perché i dizionari lo riporterebbero.


----------



## federicoft

simenon said:


> Ma che c'entra Gadda. Se dovessi interpretare Gadda, non mi metterei a parlare di "correttezza". E' chiaro che si può fare un uso libero e creativo della lingua (sia scrivendo sia parlando), si possono usare formule latine, medievali o inventarne di nuove, si possono creare neologismi, però a quel punto non ha senso discutere della loro correttezza. Se io utilizzassi un neologismo (come hanno fatto tante volte Gadda e Dante) qui sul forum voi direste certo che è scorretto. Lo direste consultando i vocabolari. Poi potreste anche trovarlo bello e originale. Ma dal punto di vista della grammatica normativa sarebbe scorretto, per ora. Poi magari dopo un po' di anni di uso diventerebbe corretto semplicemente perché i dizionari lo riporterebbero.



Faccio notare che stiamo dando per scontato che quest'uso presunto di "infondere" sia obsoleto, quando in realtà nessuno è riuscito a dimostrare nemmeno che sia attestato.

Per me, stiamo unicamente confondendo chi ci legge. Come ha fatto notare rawbee, se otto diverse fonti non attestano il significato di una parola, quella parola semplicemente non ha tale significato. 

Le opinioni personali contano fino ad un certo punto, oltre si entra nella sfera dell'oggettivo, cioè delle cose che o sono o non sono, senza che ci sia possibilità di dissenso. "Infondere" è stato dimostrato non essere sinonimo di "riporre". 
Con questi presupposti il dibattito dovrebbe cessare, almeno fin quando qualcuno non produrrà una fonte che aggiunga qualcosa di nuovo a quel che abbiamo fino a questo momento.


----------



## stella_maris_74

marco.cur said:


> Forse ho capito su cosa si basa l'asserzione di Lorena.
> 
> 
> 
> una costruzione del tipo:
> "infondere le _proprie_ speranze in qualcuno",
> effettivamente potrebbe essere stata usata in letteratura nel senso di riversare le proprie aspettative su qualcuno, riporre le proprie speranze in qualcuno, col verbo infondere usato in senso strettamente etimologico, fondere dentro; cioè fondere dentro qualcuno le proprie aspettative. In questo caso infondere sarebbe stato usato al posto di riporre per esprimere un maggiore coinvolgimento, un trasferimento completo delle proprie speranze in un'altra persona.
> 
> Da un punto di vista strettamente linguistico non farebbe una piega; certamente, se fosse stato usato in questo modo, sarebbe in un contesto letterario molto colto.



Mah. Se io leggessi la frase "infondere le proprie speranze in qualcuno", capirei che la persona A, piena di speranza (o di aspettative) riguardo a una data situazione, è riuscita a trasferire alla persona B queste speranze o aspettative, laddove la persona B prima non le aveva.
Proprio come in un "infuso", poniamo il tè, le proprietà del tè si trasferiscono dalla bustina all'acqua calda.

Non capirei di certo che la persona A conta sulla persona B per la riuscita di un qualcosa.

La frase "infondere le proprie speranze/aspettative in _qualcosa_", poi, (che è l'esempio dei social network di cui a qualche post sopra) per me non ha proprio senso e non è equivalente a "_riporre_ le proprie speranze/aspettative in qualcosa", né a "_nutrire _delle speranze/aspettative rispetto a qualcosa", dato il significato _proprio _di _infondere_ così come lo conosco e così come riportato da tutte le fonti che abbiamo avuto modo di consultare.

Se qualcuno pronunciasse quella frase, per me non sarebbe un uso obsoleto, né raffinato, né particolarmente creativo, ma semplicemente errato, e penserei a un lapsus, oppure che la persona abbia costruito male la frase e intendesse dire:

"Vorrei inoltre aggiungere di non azzardare conclusioni e *infondere** [nella gente]** esagerate aspettative *dietro *verso** i Social Network*."


----------



## rawbee

Mi spiace aver deviato il dibattito con la mia uscita sul latino.
Se ho compreso bene, marco.cur è da lì che hai pensato che potesse trattarsi di una forma colta o desueta?
Direi proprio di no. Il significato etimologico di una parola non mi risulta essere il significato colto o desueto. 

Io sono d'accordo con federicoft. Non comprendo il trascinarsi di questa discussione, in mancanza di autorevoli contributi nuovi.


----------



## bubu7

Lorena1970 said:


> Quale è secondo voi la versione corretta:
> 1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno
> 2) Infondere speranza _*in*_ qualcuno
> 
> E ancora:
> E' corretto interpretare il verbo in due modi diversi, ovvero
> 1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno = incoraggiare qualcuno, sostenere moralmente qualcuno, rafforzare le speranze di qualcuno
> 2) Infondere speranza_* in*_ qualcuno = riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno, sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto, ovvero sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno.


 
Non potrei rispondere meglio di quanto ha già fatto *federicoft*:



federicoft said:


> ..._infondere speranza a_ _qualcuno_ e _infondere speranza in qualcuno _sono entrambi ammissibili, ed entrambi significano "suscitare" o "destare" in qualcuno la speranza, quindi "incoraggiarlo".
> Da _in+fundere_, versare in, versare dentro.
> 
> _Infondere speranza in qualcuno _*non* significa invece "riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno", "sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto". Quello semmai è "riporre speranza in qualcuno".


 
Posso solo aggiungere che il _Battaglia_, per la voce in questione, non riporta nessuna definizione che si avvicini alle seguenti riportate da *Lorena1970*: "...riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno, sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto, ovvero sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno".

Neanche in accezioni obsolete.

Per concludere, sulla base di quanto riportato dai più importanti dizionari dell'uso e da un dizionario storico come il _Battaglia_, anche per me non sono accettabili le definizioni date da *Lorena1970*. 

Infine una postilla metodologica:

Il _Battaglia_ è un dizionario storico, che raccoglie cioè anche accezioni e costrutti non più ammissibili nella lingua dell'uso. Non può essere quindi preso come punto di riferimento per la lingua dell'uso senza valutare con attenzione la presentazione delle singole accezioni delle voci. In caso di [apparente] contrasto con quanto riportato dai maggiori dizionari dell'uso (molti dei quali riportati da *federicoft*) saranno questi ultimi a rappresentare il riferimento normativo.


----------



## raffavita

simenon said:


> 1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno sì
> 2) Infondere speranza _*in*_ qualcuno sì
> 
> E ancora:
> E' corretto interpretare il verbo in due modi diversi, ovvero
> 1) Infondere speranza _*a*_ qualcuno = incoraggiare qualcuno, sostenere moralmente qualcuno, rafforzare le speranze di qualcuno sì, ma il senso è lo stesso anche con "in" al posto di "a"
> 2) Infondere speranza_* in*_ qualcuno = riversare le proprie aspettative in qualcuno, sperare in qualcuno per la buona riuscita di un nostro progetto, ovvero sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno. No, questo significato per me non è corretto. Volendo si potrebbe dire (ma con un significato leggermente diverso) se riferito a un altro, ma non a me stesso. Cioè per esempio si potrebbe "infondere in un altro speranza nel futuro" ma in me stesso sarebbe strano e soprattutto non andrebbe sottointeso.



Ciao a tutti. Mi accodo.
Se non ho capito male, l'uso della preposizione dipende dalla sfumatura che si vuol dare alla frase, giusto?

Quindi "il pittore infondeva vita nelle sue figure" è preferibile a "alle sue figure"?

Grazie mille a tutti.


----------

